

Ask HN: Offering Gratis Tax Help for Startups? - camz

I've been reading HN, since last year and I've learned a lot.  I'm a tax accountant by day (you can check kpmg and pwc as my references) and I'm working on my own project at night with what little I know.<p>But, I'd like to just extend an offer to everyone on HN.  I'd be willing to help (gratis) anyone that contacts me or replies to this submission with tax planning and general questions.<p>I’d like to give back to the community and I honestly think that talking about tax is fun because I hate paying taxes and love saving money.  But, I admit this isn’t purely selfless.  I want to learn lots more about the startup industry in general, especially in technology.  So, I think it’s a fair trade and I hope that this thread helps everyone.<p>If you have a question that you’d like to ask privately, you can reach me at cameronkeng@thekenggroup.com (can you tell I’m humble? Lol)<p>Thanks!
======
cperciva
You might like to be a bit more specific than "tax". Income tax? Sales tax?
US? EU? California?

~~~
camz
Thanks for pointing that out. I'm actually uniquely familiar with federal 1065
partnership,1120 corporate, 1040 personal income, and all state and local
taxes generally because I specialized in federal taxation at pwc and state and
local tax for KPMG. I've dealt with sales tax audits, income/franchise tax,
unclaimed property or the Delaware tax lol,some vat and etc.

In regards to software I've dealt with a lot of state tax situations related
to software and informational repor sales. It's a growing area of tax that's
really jut developing because the people making the laws predate the modern
computer.

